# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal dari Bandung

## Lukas Tanusanjaya

Halo semua member Koi's
Perkenalkan, nama saya Lukas Tanusanjaya
Tinggal di Bandung Selatan 
Semoga saya dapat diterima di forum ini dan bisa belajar lebih lagi tentang Koi
Thankyou
 :Yo:

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal om Lukas...
ludo koi kah ?

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Mbah nya bandung ini om Leo

----------


## david_pupu

WELCOME om lukas , welcome to kois

----------


## hasan hadi

hallo om lukas apa kabar ?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Welcome om.Lukas.

----------


## LDJ

> Mbah nya bandung ini om Leo



hahaha
maap om..saya ingetnya mbah bandung pakai username saung koi

ampunn :Help:

----------


## gizza

Welcome om bos Ludo bandung

----------


## pieth

Welcomeback om lukas

----------


## Soegianto

> Halo semua member Koi's
> Perkenalkan, nama saya Lukas Tanusanjaya
> Tinggal di Bandung Selatan 
> Semoga saya dapat diterima di forum ini dan bisa belajar lebih lagi tentang Koi
> Thankyou


Bulan ini pelajaran nya kimia dan fisika ..... welcome om di forum.....

----------


## frostbitez

halo halo bandung

----------


## ipaul888

salam sudah kenal om Lukas

----------


## Lukas Tanusanjaya

:Cheer2:  :Bowl: 

Thankyou atas responnya semua...
Ya, saya Lukas Tanusanjaya - LuDo Koi
Kalo Saung Koi sudah lama vaccum...dan sepertinya sudah ada orang yang pake nama Saung Koi juga.

Om Sugi Fei...see you tonight, saya bawa buku fisika gak...?

----------


## epoe

hi Om lukas,
nomor telpon saya berganti ini : 085866036355 .  dan no telp yg lain hilang semua.
mohon  di invite saya ke WA (081585855185) atau no telp.085680 666699.
maksih Om lukas T. minta dong alamatnya di Bandung?? 

makasih om Lukas.

epoe.

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------

